# Social convention or slight?



## ravel

Hello everyone,

I'm a Canadian who's been living in Japan for just over 11 years.

Once every one to three months or so while walking in an uncrowded hallway or open area someone cuts immediately in front of me and continues along the exact path I was clearly walking on so close that I'm forced to slow down to accommodate them, or step on their feet:-?

I'm not aware of any social or cultural convention in Japan that covers this.

To be absolutely clear, this isn't in a situation where there's a clearly defined path for anyone, and it isn't usually crowded or busy when it happens.

My question is, has this ever happened to others? If so, has it been recurring, and were they men, women or both?

Is this an intentional passive aggressive slight by the small minority of Japanese people who are openly hostile toward foreigners, or something else?

Is it assumed or expected that whoever is walking behind should always accommodate the person in front no matter the circumstances, if not what is the etiquette?

Thank you in advance for your insight.


----------



## myrrh

Sounds like a typical day in New York City, Toronto, London, etc. Some people are just oblivious. While nobody can guarantee it wasn't race motivated in every single instance, never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity. 

As to what to do when somebody cuts you off...I just walk around them.


----------



## ravel

That's my standing theory, a complete lack of awareness of one's immediate environment.


----------

